

Steve Wozniak explains how Steve Jobs came up with the name "Apple" - AirYou
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFdX29mVrxA&sns=em

======
eip
That's a good cover.

Would hate to have to admit it's actually Luciferian.

An apple with bite a out of it. Doesn't anyone pay attention anymore.

There is a funny story about two people, an apple, and a snake. You guys
should read it sometime.

